
Vast.ai: The Slicehost of Cloud GPU Rentals - miles
https://vast.ai/
======
miles
After frustrating experiences with AWS, Azure, and GCP, Vast.ai was a breath
of fresh air: [https://tinyapps.org/docs/hashcat-
cloud.html](https://tinyapps.org/docs/hashcat-cloud.html) .

